# Sims Free Play Problem



## Omarado (Jun 20, 2015)

hello guys ...

lately i was trying to download that game from Google Play: 

The Sims Free Play

for Android OS and my device name is:::

Samsung Galaxy Note PRO SM-P901

and my internet speed is 1MB with download speed of 120 KB/S
and upload speed of 30 KB/S

and unlimited use of internet and downloading during the month

i started downloading the game from Google Play and after the download of 50 MB (which is just the downloader for the main game ) i started the downloader of the game (size:about 850 MB) and at the beginning of the download the speed is normal but after a minute or so the speed of download starts to decrease and after about 5 minutes it reaches 0 KB/S

and when i tried using my mobile's Cellular data the internet speed of it is 7MB and download speed 650 KB/s and upload is 100 KB/S it was fine but the downloader doesn't show me the real progress as for an example the download may begin for 30 minutes with the same speed but the downloader only shows 2MB done and after another 30 miuntes the downloader suddenly shows about 175 MB done 

after all the downloader reached 805MB downloaded from 850MB and then the downloader freezes and doens't download anymore it keeps using my cellular data for more than 1 hour and the speed is super fine but nothing happens and the last 45 MB don't download although the downloader is using my internet of the mobile....

i really want to play this game on my tablet but this problem sucks and even after many updates for the game the problem still remains and i know some friends who play the game on their android tablets and devices without having this problem at all so please guys help me solve this problem please

Thanks In Advance~


----------

